# shall i move to canada



## londonluck (May 16, 2010)

i am thinking of moving to canada- calgary in particular.i have been living in london for the last 10 years and actually tired of it now.
i heard that the canada is good country to live in. the cost of living is less & people have more cash left after all the bills & taxes.
has someone made this move & can u give me an advice???
Also how is the job market at the moment. I have been searching the internet & seam like unemployment figures are very low in canada( around 4%) compare with almost 20% in london....
or some general info about canada will be very helpfull 
Thanks


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Londonluck, I moved to Canmore which is about an hours drive from Calgary back in 2003. I can remember wanting answers to that question myself but really it will only be you who can answer it.
More cash after the bills are paid... well I wouldn't necessarily agree with that, I probably have mush less money than I did when living in UK, and less financial security now too, plus employment benefits you take for granted in UK have to be negotiated here. There does seem to be an increase in jobs being advertised lately which is a good sign. Unemployment figures across Canada would be misleading though as its such a large country, thats like saying unemployment % in Europe are an indication of job market in London. You are better off checking figures for Calgary in particular as that would be a better indication of work available.
Sorry if post seems negative... not my intention at all  
Canada is an amazing country full of adventure, excitement and a great outdoor lifestyle. Be sure your reason for wanting to move here are because the lifestyle here is what you want not because you are fed up with London. There's plenty of people fed up with life here too!!

Search past posts for details about specific aspect of the immigration process because there lots of information and questions that may have been answered before. If you can't find the answers, then asking specific questions, is easier for us to answer than general queries. Every one here could probably right a book on there experience of immigration to Canada, so its easier to give specific details rather than general advice. 
Good luck with your research Louise


----------

